# ♥Busta♥



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a handsome boy he was. Hugs to you. When you feel like it, we'd love more pics and some stories about your Busta.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry you lost your best friend. Beautiful boy. It is a joy to have them, but so hard when they leave. How much we miss them, just those who lost can truly understand. So many times we say I cant imagine losing them and yet you really cant imagine it is way beyond that.
Sleep softly sweet boy you will never be forgotten.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Busta was a beautiful boy. My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## GoldensInRI (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss of Busta. He was a handsome boy!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful boy Busta. This is such a recent loss for you. I'm sure the grief is still very raw. I hope that in time, you will remember your boy with more fond memories than tears. We're here if you need to talk.


----------



## bustaboy (Nov 5, 2008)

*Thank You*

We did everything together.
:--sad:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Busta*

I am so very, very, sorry about Busta-what a beautiful boy.
I lost my Smooch and Snobear in 2010 at 10 and 11.5 years old.
How old was Busta?


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

......WOW........what a magnificent red.... Busta Boy... 
how you are missed and loved... have a romp with my Kya Boy at the Bridge.....;-(


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Busta was a beautiful boy-I am so sorry for your loss. 

My thoughts are with you during this sad and difficult time for you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What a gorgeous red boy Busta was--I am so sorry for your loss. Please, when you feel able, share him with us through your memories and pictures.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Busta, he looks like a lovely boy in that pic


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He was a handsome boy.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet Busta! Sharing your pain, and hoping for peace for all of us going through this!


----------

